# Nars Orgasm fans



## Adrienne (Jun 27, 2008)

Now i know that tons of us know the dupes for Nar's ever so popular blush in Orgasm. I've decided to search for some pictures to create a thread on here so that our newbies (and some oldies




) can see the difference in the container for some of them. If i can find actual swatches, i promise i will post them as well as I've done a search and can't seem to find them here.

Here is Mark afterglow compared with Nars Orgasm






Here's Flirt Heartthrob compared to Nars






Here's L'oreal LE Front Page Peach, Milani Luminous and Nars






Milani Luminous






Milani Luminous and Nars






L'Oreal Front Page Peach











Oops!! I forgot to add Covergirl's Cheekers in Rose Silk with Nars






EDIT!!! Can a mod please help me adjust the pictures!! I couldn't do it!! Maybe i need to be adopted lol


----------



## daer0n (Jun 27, 2008)

I fixed the biggest ones Adrienne





i thought the rest were a decent size so i only fixed the super oversized ones for you.


----------



## -Liz- (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks adrienne, i think im going to try the mark one!


----------



## AprilRayne (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks! You can see in the pics that the old Luminous is a better match than the new one. The new one looks more pink! I like the old one better!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice!

I tried Luminous when Milani launched the new mineral blushes. It looked horribly chalky on me. The darker peach blush (Mai Tai? ) looked better. But my best friend dragged me out of Target



and I forgot to go back!


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 28, 2008)

So much raves about this blush. I might check out it's dupe in Flirt! next time I hit Kohls.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *AprilRayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks! You can see in the pics that the old Luminous is a better match than the new one. The new one looks more pink! I like the old one better! Really? Maybe I'll try the new one, then! The old one looked orange on me.


----------



## internetchick (Jun 28, 2008)

I have the new one and it seems quite orange. Here's a pic I took and added to my review.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jun 28, 2008)

I'll take a picture of my MAC blush in springsheen to add to this. It's another dupe for orgasm.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 28, 2008)

I have the old one... I think it's a better match as well, it doesn't look orange on me particularly...


----------



## La_Mari (Jun 28, 2008)

Very bad lighting! I have to read those tips on taking better pics one day. They do look a little lighter, I wanted to make sure they showed up w/ the camera.

Btw great idea Adrienne! I hope I can take better pics later.


----------



## vesna (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks so much for this. Does anyone happen to know of some orgasm dupes that are available in the UK though? I'm sure there must be plenty out there but from looking at this lists it seems as though most of these brands are not sold here.


----------



## La_Mari (Jun 28, 2008)

Do you guys have The Balm??

Their Hot Mama blush looks EXACTLY like it to me!

the Balm


----------



## vesna (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks La_Mari,

I don't know of any shops here that sell that brand so if anyone knows of any I'd appreciate them letting me know. But I have found online UK retailers where I can purchase it from.


----------



## alblume (Jun 28, 2008)

oooh thanks!


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I fixed the biggest ones Adrienne



i thought the rest were a decent size so i only fixed the super oversized ones for you.

Thanks





If anyone knows of anymore please feel free to post them here. I think Dior has a dupe but with their prices i think you might as well get Nars. I know that these arent actual swatches but i think itd be nice to see what they look like so you can try and compare them as well since even though Nars is a "universal" shade, many complain about it not being pink enough or too glittery or too peachy. Hopefully this will give others opportunities to find something similar to it but with more of what they looking for.

Thanks for the swatches Mari


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jun 28, 2008)

Revlon floral affair blush in Peachy Keen looks just like Luminous and Flirt! Heartthrob. I couldn't get a very good picture, but you can still see how similar Peachy Keen is to the other two.

Left to right on my arm- Flirt! Heartthrob, Milani Luminous, Revlon Peachy Keen


----------



## don_s_mom (Jun 28, 2008)

wow, it looks so good.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 28, 2008)

The new Luminous is available online at Walgreens.com!


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *xtiffanyx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Revlon floral affair blush in Peachy Keen looks just like Luminous and Flirt! Heartthrob. I couldn't get a very good picture, but you can still see how similar Peachy Keen is to the other two.
Left to right on my arm- Flirt! Heartthrob, Milani Luminous, Revlon Peachy Keen

Thanks!!! Right now i'm in love with Flirt! Heartthrob. Its my hg so far...


----------



## cookie_wordnerd (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks for the swatches. Now I can copare which can give the same color with a reasonable amount.


----------



## msmack (Jul 4, 2008)

L to R : Nars Orgasm, Urban Decay 'Score', Lumiere 'Ditto O', MAC CCB 'Fabulush'

...and another because I thought it showed the shimmer/sheen well!






I added MAC Cream Color Base in 'Fabulush' because it gives the same effect for people with darker skin/people who can't get Orgasm to show up.

I really like it as a lip color too.

NARS 'Orgasm' - 4.8 grams - $25

Urban Decay 'Score' - 3.8 grams - $17

Lumiere - 'Ditto O' - 4 grams - $7

MAC Fabulush - 3.2 grams - $16.50

Hope that helps!


----------



## Nireyna (Jul 7, 2008)

xtiffanyx - Thanks. i`m gonna buy it


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *msmack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r33/smae420/orgasm2-1.jpgL to R : Nars Orgasm, Urban Decay 'Score', Lumiere 'Ditto O', MAC CCB 'Fabulush'

...and another because I thought it showed the shimmer/sheen well!

http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r...1shimmer-1.jpg

I added MAC Cream Color Base in 'Fabulush' because it gives the same effect for people with darker skin/people who can't get Orgasm to show up.

I really like it as a lip color too.

NARS 'Orgasm' - 4.8 grams - $25

Urban Decay 'Score' - 3.8 grams - $17

Lumiere - 'Ditto O' - 4 grams - $7

MAC Fabulush - 3.2 grams - $16.50

Hope that helps!

Cool!! Thanks for the swatches. I love how you caught all the shimmer in the second photo


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 30, 2008)

They had testers at my Walgreens, I tried the Jane Mineral blushes just to see what they look like, Mink looked a lot like it, even the gold shimmer.

I think it's a good dupe too. In the picture it's on the left.

I took it 2wks ago and forgot.


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, that is similar! Jane has really stepped it up lately.


----------



## b3rly (Aug 20, 2008)

I don't own NARS Orgasm so I don't know how it looks.

But I saw on Silk Naturals that they have a clone for this blush.

It's called Climax. It's $6.25

Silk Naturals


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *b3rly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't own NARS Orgasm so I don't know how it looks.But I saw on Silk Naturals that they have a clone for this blush.

It's called Climax. It's $6.25

Silk Naturals

Thanks! I think its cute that they named theirs Climax. I can't wait to hear some reviews about it.


----------



## breezyboo:) (Sep 1, 2008)

I've also heard that E.L.F.'s Natural Radiance Blusher in "Glow" was pretty much an exact match to NARS "Orgasm," but it has a little less shimmer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'd love to see both of them side by side, since E.L.F.'s is only a dollar and NARS' is $25!


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *La_Mari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Do you guys have The Balm??
Their Hot Mama blush looks EXACTLY like it to me!

the Balm

Yes I have this and i think its similar too, I wish i had a good camera.


----------



## Sirvinya (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow, some of those are pretty close! Thanks for the comparison pics!


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *breezyboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've also heard that E.L.F.'s Natural Radiance Blusher in "Glow" was pretty much an exact match to NARS "Orgasm," but it has a little less shimmer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />I'd love to see both of them side by side, since E.L.F.'s is only a dollar and NARS' is $25!





http://pics.drugstore.com/prodimg/157011/200.jpg




Here's a picture I found, I read that it is more coral than pinky but it's still a very good dupe Orgasm. It's smaller than you'd think but for one buck who can really complain!? (it's 1 1/2 inch by 1 1/2 inch)


----------



## chichi (Oct 7, 2008)

it looks so tasting~~~


----------



## broooke (Oct 7, 2008)

Haha I've been using the covergirl one for a looong time now since I loved the color so much after stealing it from my sister...... I had no idea this was such a popular color.


----------



## Palacinka Beaut (Oct 8, 2008)

NARS Orgasm is still my favorite.

This color is so great because it combines very specific (and flattering) shades of pink, gold, orange and red that I don't think any of the other sides quite have


----------



## Check please! (Oct 9, 2008)

Rimmel Londons mono blush in Santa Rose is a pretty good dupe for Nars Orgasm if anyone wanted another cheapy version.


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Check, please!* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Rimmel Londons mono blush in Santa Rose is a pretty good dupe for Nars Orgasm if anyone wanted another cheapy version. Thanks



! I'll add these swatches:






AND:


----------



## La_Mari (Oct 10, 2008)

How funny, I've had Santa Rose for almost a year and have only worn it twice. Yesterday was the 2nd. I did swatch them right now, and although it looks like it in the pot, it's more of a muave, semi matte color and Orgasm is a sheer, mostly shimmer.


----------



## breezyboo:) (Oct 20, 2008)

Ooh I found another one! Wet n' Wild's Silk Finish Blush in Naive apparently is a great dupe for Orgasm and has great staying power. Plus it's only 3 bucks, who can argue with that?





Makeupalley Product Reviews of Wet 'n' Wild Silk Finish Blush- Naive


----------



## Panda816 (Oct 28, 2008)

I have been reading about Orgasm for years, and I never tried it! It's great to know there are so many options so I can stop fawning over it and try it already.


----------



## Mylala88 (Dec 1, 2008)

wow i've been really tempted by nars orgasm, but horrified by the $25 dollar price tag, but I think i'll try the revlon blush and the wet and wild as well and see what happens! Thanks for the pics


----------



## Tyari (Apr 17, 2009)

Ooh, the MAC Fabulush looks - well - Fabulous!!!! I'm such a cornball!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Apr 17, 2009)

Gosh Effect Powder in RoseGold has this pink/gold effect like the Orgasm too. The Same has their everlasting lips in Pure Rose.


----------



## katana (Apr 17, 2009)

This is really good, thanks adrienne






I'm going to have a look around here for the Miliani Luminous. I haven't seen any Miliani products around me though...


----------



## nydoll23 (Apr 17, 2009)

Ilove orgasm blush and lipgloss, have them both


----------

